# SORE ITCHY CROWN AREA???



## guudhair (Jul 5, 2008)

My crown area has been sore and itchy for a while now (over a month, I think) and I'm not sure why...it also feels like it's thinning in that area...I relax every 10-12 weeks and I'm pretty sure I'm not overprocess...what else could be the problem?


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Nov 10, 2008)

Bumping...


Did you ever receive a response or help?  I am having the same issue.

My hair is so thin in the crown area and it itches and is sore.  I am thinking of seeing a derm...


----------



## naturalgurl (Nov 10, 2008)

This is just a guess, but could it be a fungus? If so I believe sulfur helps with that or tea tree oil. Fungi are not uncommon in hair, it's one of the most frequent but least known about. Here's a bump for other suggestions...I could be wrong.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Nov 10, 2008)

That was me for a long time. The only difference now is that I don't wear weaves any more and I let my hair breathe. IT could definitely be a fungus. Some Tea Tree Oil and a Scalp Exfolient would definitely help.


----------



## joib (Nov 10, 2008)

What else are you applying to the scalp area?


----------



## KPH (Nov 10, 2008)

i am experiencing the same thing, i bought some neutrogena t-gel and today it is a little better but really, what the devil is going on?


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Nov 10, 2008)

I had the same issue off and on.  I just started using vitamin E on my scalp and it has really worked well so far.


----------



## Sha76 (Nov 10, 2008)

I was having the same problem recently. Thanks about he sulphur idea. I will try that.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been thinking fungus.  I had been cowashing my hair so much that it never had a chance to dry.  It is getting pretty bad with the thinning as I noticed last night when I washed my hair...I was like WTH?

When I apply a little oil to the area it feels alot better actually.  I think I may try a little sulfur and see if that helps...at this rate I will be bald in that area within a year.


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Nov 10, 2008)

oh gosh...are you on any new type of medication? birth control? stress? ..these things can weaken the immune system and cause hair loss/thinning..I say try the sulfur 8 and some peppermint oil and see how your hair/scalp responds.


----------



## cmw45 (Nov 10, 2008)

I had the same problem and I'm natural...it comes and goes and I have no idea what to contribute it to.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm having the same issue. It went away for a few days after wash day on sat, now back at it. I just massaged w/ some oil, think I need to add some peppermint eo in the mix, maybe sulfur too..this itchy soreness aint no joke!!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 10, 2008)

I found this info:

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/what-causes-sore-spots-on-scalp.html

What causes Sore Spots on the Scalp?
Sore spots on the scalp are caused by various reasons. This condition may result from the use of harsh shampoos and conditioners, skin infections, allergic skin reactions, etc. Read on to know more about what causes sore spots on scalp. 
Many people suffer from various scalp problems such as itching, crusting or flaking of the scalp and development of bumps, sores or blisters on the scalp. Development of sore spots is one of the common problems related to the scalp. These spots are sore to touch or even to the movement of hair. If you ask what causes sore spots on scalp, then there are several factors that contribute to sore spots. Lets have a look at few of them. 

What Causes Sore Spots on Scalp? 

In many cases, excessive washing or use of harsh shampoos and conditioner is the main cause of sore spots on scalp. It leads to drying out of the scalp and leaves the follicles open. This may result in follicle infection (folliculitis). Most of the hair care products consist of several toxic chemicals. These chemicals can cause drying of the skin and extracting its natural oils. It results in formation of sore, itchy spots on scalp. Due to lack of these essential oils, the skin becomes prone to yeast infections such as Melassezia Globbosa (fungus causing dandruff) or Pitysporum Ovale and other infections. These fungal infections result in the formation of dandruff and flaking of the scalp. 

Sodium Laureth Sulphate (SLS) is one of the toxic chemicals, which is an aggressive cleaning and foaming agent. It is added in about 90% of shampoos that are available in the market. It can give rise to some side effects such as premature aging of the skin, damage to eye membrane, prevention hair follicle growth and retards healing. 

Some other possible causes of sore spots on scalp are:
A fungal infection due to ringworm (Tinea capitis) is responsible for sore spots on scalp. This infection is more common in children and gives rise to some symptoms such as itchy, red patches on the scalp. It results in hair loss and formation of bald areas. The skin becomes red, scaly and itchy. There may be swollen blisters or rash, which looks like black dots. This rash is highly contagious.
A skin condition such as acne can cause sore spots on scalp. This condition may result from hormonal causes, infection, blocked pores, ingrown hairs and incorrect diet.
An allergic skin reaction (contact dermatitis) can be a cause of sore spots. It is in two forms such as allergic contact dermatitis and irritant contact dermatitis. Irritant contact dermatitis is a reaction resulted from the direct effect of irritant substance on the skin. Allergic contact dermatitis is a hypersensitivity reaction, originated from the body’s immune system. Contact dermatitis may be due to some cosmetic allergy.
Stress due to work pressure, exhaustion or emotional tension can give rise to sore spots on scalp.
Some viral infections such as shingles or chickenpox also can cause sore spots
You can use some natural oils such as chamomile, lavender, avocado or eucalyptus oil to soothe the itching. If you are suffering from the any scalp rash, it is better to consult the dermatologist before trying the OTC medications.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Nov 10, 2008)

I've experienced this too off and on.  Last year I had a nickel size bald spot in my crown that just suddenly appeared.

My crown area felt better once I started washing twice a week and my hair has filled back in.  But, that spot, I can always feel something there, and it's prone to itch and feel sensitive, very annoying.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Nov 10, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> I found this info:
> 
> http://www.buzzle.com/articles/what-causes-sore-spots-on-scalp.html
> 
> ...


 

Thank you for this.  I'm calling a derm tomorrow.


----------



## daydreem2876 (Nov 10, 2008)

KPH said:


> i am experiencing the same thing, i bought some neutrogena t-gel and today it is a little better but really, what the devil is going on?


 

I do have dry itchy scalp off and On I i regularly use the neutrogena t-gel and I find it very helpful (Queen Helene also makes a similar poo thats cheaper, stronger, and comes in a bigger bottle thats even better). 

ORS No more flakes is the bestest ever when it comes to putting something on the scalp.  Its worth a try!


----------



## kandegirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I think a lot of us experience this, I do. Hot Oil treatments help my spot. I think it comes from just the simple fact its the crown of our head and maybe stress affects it too. Plus when my hair is growing it gets sore but this area of my hair is way short. And it loves to break off. I'm using Vatika oil and MTG to try and thicken it up. I think its helping.


----------



## 1lboogie (Nov 13, 2008)

guudhair said:


> My crown area has been sore and itchy for a while now (over a month, I think) and I'm not sure why...it also feels like it's thinning in that area...I relax every 10-12 weeks and I'm pretty sure I'm not overprocess...what else could be the problem?


 

I'm having the same problem too. It's happening in the crown area and on each side on the lower part of my hair. Those areas itch all the time. Plus the hair in those areas are excessively shorter than the rest of my hair. I don't know what to do.


----------



## curlmama (Nov 21, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Thank you for this. I'm calling a derm tomorrow.


 What did the derm say?


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 22, 2008)

have you tried using sulfate free shampoos?  That helped tremendously for me.  I need to start using them again.....


----------



## Shiloh (Nov 22, 2008)

When my scalp gets itchy I use an ACV rinse. You have to figure out which one works for you for me it's 3 tbs of ACV with one cup of water.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2008)

my  scalp (crown) did this all the time when I was relaxed , it went away after going natural


----------



## sunshinelady (Nov 22, 2008)

My scalp even did this when I was natural.  I have the thinning areas too.  I went to a derm about it, he gave me a cortisone, but said there wasn't much he could do about it.


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 22, 2008)

My hair does this off and on and it's in the same spot where my hair is the thinnest.  It's filling in but ever so slowly.


----------



## poookie (Nov 22, 2008)

hmm.  the middle of my crown is always sore, but that's where my hair grows in the fastest.

i like poking it


----------



## Cutiepie7691 (Nov 22, 2008)

What are some of the products you ladies are using?  I noticed this a few weeks ago, I had just started using ORS Replinishing Conditioner.  My scalp was sore in the middle and itching like crazy.  I believe the conditioner was leaving a build-up on my scalp.  I really don't know what to do b/c it gives me excellent results.  I guess I just have to be extra careful about putting it near my newgrowth, which probably isn't going to do me any good when I'm several weeks post.  I never have this issue with Humecto, that's how I knew it was ORS. I haven't used it for in the past week or two and I definitely noticed that my scalp is not itchy or sore.


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 16, 2008)

yes and its driving me crazy, over the next two weeks im do baking soda rinse, acv rinse, exofoliate my scalp, and when i do my deep conditons i'm add 2 drops of tea tree oil to see if it helps, i may start mixing some essential oils with water to see if it helps becos this itching has to stop its getin on my nerves..


----------



## QTPie (Dec 16, 2008)

Any more updates to this thread? I experience the same thing and I will try an ACV rinse during my next wash..


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 4, 2009)

Bumping!

The crown is the only problem area in my head.  I'm a little past APL and all other areas of my head/hair are fine, but there is a section the size of small fist at the back of my crown where the majority of the hair is from 2 to 4 inches long.

The rest of my hair camoflauges it but I've always had a problem in this area.  My hair is also coarsest in this one section.  Toward touch up time it itches like crazy and is very sore.

Even before LHCF this was also my problem area as the ends in this section are prone to be very see through.

I'm going to start apply emu oil to my scalp and new growth every other day in this area and I'm going to pay special attention to moisturize this area daily.  I only comb once a week, so I will continue to do low mani in this section.  I hope that I'll see positive results by July- 6 months.

Any updates from anyone about what you're doing in this area?


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 4, 2009)

BUMPING! For any updates....


----------



## Poodlepizzared (Jan 4, 2009)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been to two derms since the original post date.  One white male, one black female...

the white guy tells me he sees nothing wrong and to try some Rogainelook:

the sistah tells me that she sees no smooth spots or scaling but it is seborreic dermatitiserplexed a catchall diagnosis because she didn't know what it was either...she gave me a cortisone solution and told me to alternate Nizoral and Head and Shoulders erplexed every other shampoo as my last sudsing.  She said to come back in a month and if there was no improvement she might have to do a biopsy.


Wednesday, I washed with Nizoral for the first washing and I REALLY scrubbed my scalp.  I let the poo sit for 5 min. then followed with my moisturizing l'anza no sulfate.

Honestly my scalp feels alot better and I haven't been digging in it since.  I was thinking maybe my scalp was dirty/needed a good scrubbing?  I don't know.  My thin patch is still there so I don't know.


----------



## NaniDiamond (May 4, 2009)

hey guys..for what it's worth, I had this problem all  my life but the thinning was new...I've discovered that I have either psoriasis or seborrhic dermatitis and I use this product that I got from WalMart called "*Dermarest* - Psoriasis medicated moisturizer" in a white & pink 4oz tube...works like crazy...I also use the *Groganics freeze shampoo & cond* to stop thinning...


----------



## Africanfruit (Dec 1, 2009)

What are the ingredients of that dermarest...and is it a daily leave in moisturizer used on the scalp only? 
Thanks please private message me cause ill never find this thread again to ready your reply


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah Id like to know too!


----------



## Nonie (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't know the answer but what I do know is when people start losing their hair, their scalps get tender/sore and tight. So my advice while you try to figure out what the problem is, is to massage your scalp where you get this sensation, kneading the skin so that you loosen your scalp.

If you ever pay attention to bald people, you'll see their scalps look very rigid and stretched taut. So while keeping your scalp supple may not make much sense as a way to keep hair from thinning, the massaging will at least increase nutrient delivery by your blood to the follicles that might be ailing.


----------



## Africanfruit (Jul 10, 2011)

any solutions? updates? thanks


----------



## adamson (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe you're allergic to something...?

I ignored that feeling around October and November of last year. And I found out that I was allergic to castor oil the wrong way -______-


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 10, 2011)

sunshinelady said:


> My scalp even did this when I was natural.  I have the thinning areas too.  I went to a derm about it, he gave me a cortisone, but said there wasn't much he could do about it.


this is why i stopped going


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 10, 2011)

Update: Clarifying my scalp helps to relieve some of the soreness/itchiness I have in the crown area.  It hasn't totally disappeared but it's 90 percent better.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 10, 2011)

I noticed sometime last year my crown was super sore.

When I thought about it I noticed it was because I had been manipulating that area too much. I  unconsciously like to tug at my hair especially in that spot, why, because I like the way it feels. I also tend to push down my comb in that area when I detangle. 

Once I realized this and stopped doing it so much the pain went away.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 10, 2011)

Probably and over production of yeast. Keeping the scalp clean helps. And if you do put anything on your scalp it should be Tee tree oil. Helps fight fungus.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using LHCF app


----------



## divachyk (Jul 11, 2011)

agree with Myjourney2009; my tenderness came from excessive manipulation.


----------



## yodie (Jul 11, 2011)

I was experiencing this same problem today. At the same time I noticed that my scalp had a lot of white buildup. I believe its from the products my stylist uses. Unfortunately I don't. Know what products he uses. Washed my hair toda with my products (no sulfates). Clarified with organic shampoo, one wash. Did another wash with Wen Fig. DC'd with AO HSR, etc. Itchiness and soreness went away immediately.


----------



## beloved1bx (Aug 8, 2011)

bumping.  I get soreness on my scalp as well, but I don't have a problem with itching.  But my edges are thinning, the right side is quite noticeable.  I think i did/do have dermatitis.  Year ago when i first start my HHJ, I had serious issues with my scalp flaking all the time (still no itching though).  I used Nizoral for a while, and that got rid of the flakes and curbed my shedding significantly.  This past weekend when I washed my hair I used T-Gel shampoo i've had sitting around for a while.  I do like that tingly feeling it gives my head.  I always try to massage my temples, but i'm not seeing a difference in the thinness.  I'll use the T-Gel a bit more and see what happens.  would still like my edges to fill in though


----------

